# Brunette to Blonde??



## jerseygirl005 (Feb 21, 2007)

So as of lately, I've been thinking about going to a wig store and buying a blonde wig, to see what it would look like. My boyfriend suggested that I "dye" my hair blonde ("dye" as in, getting tons of highlights, I could never completely dye my hair. He also implied he'd pay for it, haha!!).

Do you think I could pull a whole head of blonde off?? Honest opinions, pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














(if the images are too big, i can resize them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 22, 2007)

i think it would look good but i love your dark hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try highlights first, not a ton though and see how you like it. then maybe gradually add more in your hair, then it wont be so dramatic. I think it'd look good though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2007)

OK personally, I don't think full head is your best option... however sun kissed darker blondes may be prettier. Don't be scared but I did a little extreme photoshop so you could see maybe the hair in comparison to your skin/face/eyes- I tried to include three different shades of blonde:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2007)

you should go to clairol.com  you can try on different hairstyles.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_you should go to clairol.com  you can try on different hairstyles._

 

Haha or that!


----------



## Ambi (Feb 22, 2007)

You're really cute as a brunette :]


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 22, 2007)

my hairs naturally black and i gradually went blonder... now im a platinum full bleach like gwen stefani!

i think it will suit you, and as long as you just get the regrowth done your hair will be in good condition. 

my hair is in better condition and softer than most people who dont die there hair...guess its cos i HAVE to take care of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also invest in a 'blue' shampoo or conditioner... so that it tones done any yellow/brassy tones you might initially have.

hth x


oh and if you dont like it, what the hell, just die it back...nothing lost!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i think it will suit you, and as long as you just get the regrowth done your hair will be in good condition. _

 
regrowth? i'm sorry i'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 22, 2007)

I think she means, as long as you get your roots touched up often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're lucky, you can pull off both IMO. You look great as a brunette but I can totally see you with blonde hilights all over! I think it would suit you well! Just make sure you get the right shade/tone. I'm sure your stylist could help you out


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 22, 2007)

I think you look wonderful with your brunette tresses. I would keep them,
you face really lights up in photos and perhaps with blonde hair you may get washed out and your skin may look dull. 
I would just try a few subtle highlights. Also I am a natural brunette too when I dyed my whole head blonde the maintenance was awful,your roots pop up right after you touch them up.Also you hair looks so healthy and shiny, bleach will really kill it and damage it.
Even though the hair is all ready dead, bleach really ravages the hair as we know. It's up to you but personally I would NOT do your whole head blonde. Just do a few highlights of a carmel color. You can also
use peroxide from the drugstore before you go out in the sun.
Good luck!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah regrowth is, just get the roots done... not get the colour pulled all the way thru each time. thats what damages it!

i think both would be great, i think part of the reason i suit both is cos i wear loads of makeup... and you can always ajust your makeup to be more suiting with your hair colour


----------



## faifai (Feb 23, 2007)

I think you would look lovely with a lighter, warmer brown color, but blonde probably wouldn't flatter your skintone as well, it'd probably wash you out.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I would keep them,
you face really lights up in photos and perhaps with blonde hair you may get washed out and your skin may look dull. 
_

 
Actually, I had the opposite experience, I'm asian and I had blonde hair for about a year when I was younger.  I find that blonde hair photographs better and looks shinier in pictures but in real life it's the brunette hair that looks better.  

I'd say go for it.  When I had blonde hair it took me forever to decide to do it and I started out w/ some streaks then added more and after about 8 visits to the hairdresser I was fully blonde.
It was fun while it lasted and I'll never do it again but a good experience.  I thought about blonde for over a year before I did it.
And so long as you have a crazy hair regiment for the bleached hair your hair will be fine.  The hairdresser had me on a big line of products but my hair was still silky even though I went from black to blonde.  
Btw, blonde hair is costly to get to and maintain when you have darker hair.


----------

